# Help - GPU died



## root.king (Jul 3, 2016)

Guys yesterday i did cleaned my pc cabinet and reapplied all heatsink paste,
and GPU started to giving problems.

After a close look today found a CHOPPED PART from back of GPU 
can it be fixed...
please look @ attached image


----------



## madhu (Jul 3, 2016)

First you need to ensure, whether the soldering pad is good(image not clear). The trivial part is to identify the capacitor value!!!! Difficult to get schematic, give a try in Google or  you need to get an alternate graphics card to find the value!!!
If you have any service station nearby, ask them to check, shouldn't cost much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## root.king (Jul 3, 2016)

uncut image 
 *s19.postimg.org/rba44b35f/hd1.jpg

 *s19.postimg.org/nro6ei0fj/hd1.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

damn image hosting websites , crops the original size ..


----------



## root.king (Jul 13, 2016)

graphics card working now, without any cost 
thanx to service center guy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 13, 2016)

what did he do ?


----------



## root.king (Jul 16, 2016)

he replaced capacitor from  a dead mobo , he also told that type of capacitors have  same value by their size .


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2016)

root.king said:


> he replaced capacitor from  a dead mobo , he also told that type of capacitors have  same value by their size .


Good to know it's working. I'd be careful with such replacements. I had once a similar fix on my old 9500GT once. Still working fine.


----------



## root.king (Jul 22, 2016)

mods plz close this thread.


----------

